# Series 20th Century Operatic Masterpieces



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

As we at the Opera forum probably deserve, in revenge for not placing our song contests in the Vocal forum, now we have it the other way around. Neo Romanza is writing a series on opera in the Classical music discussion subforum. He or she says they want it there. So if you want to discuss these operas as whole works, check it out.

(I assume some people are like me, with a direct google bookmark to the Opera forum, and might not see it)

This is the most recent:









20th Century Operatic Masterpieces: Part Nine -...


20th Century Operatic Masterpieces: Part Nine - Prokofiev's The Fiery Angel Prokofiev's opera The Fiery Angel is one of the composer's most problematic and controversial works. His repeated attempts to have it staged (by the Lyric Opera of Chicago, the Metropolitan Opera, the Städtische...




www.talkclassical.com


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

Also Bartok: Bluebeards castle









20th Century Operatic Masterpieces: Part Three -...


20th Century Operatic Masterpieces: Part Three - Bartók's Bluebeard's Castle The year 1911 was, from one perspective, exactly the wrong time for a young, albeit respected, composer to be making his initial foray into opera. As Bartók labored on his first and only essay in the genre, he must...




www.talkclassical.com


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

Pelleas et Melisande 









20th Century Operatic Masterpieces: Part Four -...


20th Century Operatic Masterpieces: Part Four - Debussy's Pelléas et Mélisande Claude Debussy's sole completed opera, Pelléas et Mélisande (he worked, to little avail, on several during his younger days), is based on the Maurice Maeterlinck play that also inspired works by both Schoenberg...




www.talkclassical.com


----------

